# Getting Started Looming



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi everybody! I m glad that we now have this section for loom knitting. Right now, I am a newbie at loom knitting and I don't have any looms yet. I wonder which loom is considered the best to purchase. I want to make afghans eventually and other things than hats. Which company's looms are the best and easiest to use? I would appeciate any help. Thanks. Rusty's Mom


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

The best is the KISS loom. Cinwood looms are great, Markman Farms. IMO. I have many from different companies.. To learn on, just get the Knifty Knitter. sold at various places. Also Martha Stewart looms are a good value. I have seen where some purchase them with a coupon and end up paying only $20. K


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have the Loops and Threads loom (michaels brand for the KK) then i have the Martha Stewart loom because i wanted to weave some placemats and now im gonna go get the AKB loom because it has a finer guage. Eventually im gonna get the Kiss loom as soon as i learn a few things. Each loom has there pros and cons..just like knitting needles and yarn. In my opinion u could start with the knifty knitter just to famliarize with certain stiches and such. Welcome to the world of loomin!!! Im haveing so much fun with this!!


----------



## Jackie2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Out of the ones I have tried I like the AKB looms best. That said, I haven't tried a lot of them. But the AKBs have the advantage of being simple and adjustable. Probably the best loom depends on what you are doing. If you want to make stuff with chunkier yarn, or even doubled up yarn, the plastic fixed looms are good. If you're looking for something you can adjust the gauge on then you should probably look into investing in a loom like the AKB or KISS, or any of the other adjustable ones.

I first began loom knitting probably 10 or more years ago but I didn't stick with it. I still have my first loom though, it is a really big white plastic circle with split pegs. Was tempted to throw it out a few times but something made me keep it. Now I have that one, the set of round plastic KK type, a few of the long plastic KK type, the AKB 28", AKB 10", and the AKB sock loom. Would love to complete my set of AKBs, and I would like very much to try the KISS looms. I guess my point is that all of the looms are good. If you're just starting out, start by trying to get the best deal on which ever loom fits your most immediate needs. That way if you decide it isn't your cup of tea you haven't spent a fortune on something that will sit on a shelf until you throw it out or give it away. If you decide you like it you're going to end up with an assortment of looms anyhow so you don't need to worry about getting the 'best' one right now.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi Rusty's Mom, I suggest "Loom Knitting Primer, by Isela Phelps, Web site, purling sprite" a good beginning and grounding, and Isela, explains it ALL better than I can. At JoAnn's coupons apply to non sale items, including books. I started a long time ago on a hand made spool knitter. My Dad showed me how to make the tools and knit on them, calling it Infinity knitting. It was, as long as Mom's and Grandmother's scrap yarn piles held up. Recently, a couponned set of KK round looms and the "Loom Knitting Primer", have grown into an interesting/fun hobby. Welcome to Loom Knitting may your dreams and imagination carry you far, have fun. Moon Loomer


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

Which loom gives you the finest gauge, I'm looking for something finer than MS looms? Can you head me in the right direction?


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I would get a KISS. You can adjust the gauge



Zoey said:


> Which loom gives you the finest gauge, I'm looking for something finer than MS looms? Can you head me in the right direction?


----------



## lvsroses (Feb 21, 2012)

that was like the very first loom I had.....I would like to find another one like it..mine got lost in a move along with a box of yarn.


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Rusty's Mom said:


> Hi everybody! I m glad that we now have this section for loom knitting. Right now, I am a newbie at loom knitting and I don't have any looms yet. I wonder which loom is considered the best to purchase. I want to make afghans eventually and other things than hats. Which company's looms are the best and easiest to use? I would appeciate any help. Thanks. Rusty's Mom


I would go with the AKB All-In-One loom. You can make anything on it from socks (adjustable to different sizes) to to scarves to hats to afghans. You can also buy the extensions and turn it into a weaving loom to make afghan squares with it. I hear it is suppose to be sold this June in Hobby Lobby or Joanns. With a 40% off coupon at Hobby Lobby, you can get a good discount on it. I hear Joanns has coupons too


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

Zoey said:


> Which loom gives you the finest gauge, I'm looking for something finer than MS looms? Can you head me in the right direction?


The DA Looms EF gauge is the finest gauge, at 3/16". Moon Loomer


----------



## Kittin72 (Oct 28, 2011)

I love this sight all the info is just what I need being a newbie


----------



## Karen M1 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have been reading on my yahoo groups that DA looms is closed. There are some that have filed a complaint in PA. because they paid for looms and have never gotten them... sad.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

I too am just making my first attempt at this art form. I have seen the knifty knitter in stores for some time and thanks to this forum, with such a wealth of information and insight to the craft itself, I want to join in. P

You are great gurus.

Let me share that I have purchased KK rounds to start the process of learning technique (I'm eyeing one of Renee Van Hoy's shawl designs. High expectations. LOL) for $7.99 at Tuesday Morning of all places. 

I love this sight. Happy Stitching!


----------



## Sharque69 (Mar 16, 2013)

Cottage looms in Ebay has a fine one. 56 or 36 pegs in round or oval, your choice. I got a 56 round and it was only $20 and chg with tax and shipping.


----------



## Zoey (Feb 12, 2011)

This loom looks nice, I'll check it out


----------



## quirkycrafter (Jul 9, 2013)

I have the Loops & Threads round loom set from Michael's, which I really like and I also have the AKB All-In-One loom as well.


----------



## Moon Loomer (Jul 18, 2011)

quirkycrafter said:


> I have the Loops & Threads round loom set from Michael's, which I really like and I also have the AKB All-In-One loom as well.


Welcome to loom knitting, a couple of books to give you a good grounding in loom knitting are; "Loom Knitting Premier" and "I Can't Belive I'm Loom Knitting". Enjoy! Moon Loomer


----------

